
How I made 10% of my side project’s incomes with a bot written in 4 hours - bemmu
https://carlchenet.com/how-i-made-10-of-my-side-projects-incomes-with-a-bot-written-in-4-hours/
======
automoton1
Knowing this, I'm now tempted to partially sign up to services to see if
they'll offer me a discount.

------
melabridi
keep going & consider making other simple tweaks for other 10% results .
eventually these stack up!

